# Wipe Eat Repeat - Kel`Thuzad



## Rageheart (27. September 2021)

Wir sind eine frische Gilde - bestehend aus alten und neuen Hasen. Du bist Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger? Kein Problem. Du levelst gerne, machst alten oder neuen Content? Super! Du möchtest stressfrei Mythisch laufen und Raiden? Dann sei Herzlich Willkommen!  

 

Derzeit sind wir eine Gruppe zwischen 20 & 45 Jahren die vorwiegend Abends (ab ca 16/17 Uhr) und Wochenende online sind.

Es besteht kein Raidzwang oder feste Zeiten. Wir sprechen Alles miteinander ab. Aktives spielen ist aber Voraussetzung.

 

Discord Server vorhanden.


----------

